# Comparison between lenovo Z560 and Acer Aspire 574G



## dhruba (Jan 28, 2011)

I want to buy a good mid-range laptop with good graphics because I am a game freak. I chose the Lenovo Z560 and Acer Aspire 5742G for my pick, but I could't decide the final winner as there are no comparison available on the web for these two laptops.I need good GPU and also good display and sound qualitise as well.Looks are also a concern.Plz help.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jan 28, 2011)

> I am a game freak.


Do you really want/need a laptop, because laptops aren't really too good for gaming. Getting a desktop will be much more VFM.

I found 3 different Z560 on Lenovo site (2 of those had Intel HD IGP - Avoid). Acer looks decent.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Feb 3, 2011)

Better go with Lenovo Ideapad Y560.
And @ *Ishu Gupta*
Laptops these days are equipped with powerful processors and decent GPU. Mine XPS runs pretty much all the games smoothly. And Y560 too is a good model.


----------

